# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Regsvr.exe - No Disk

## indrapoola

Hi,

I have a problem with Regsvr.exe - No Disk  pop up error and its displaying continuously and obstructing other applications.

Any suggestions to fix this error would be really helpful for me , kindly some one suggest me  how to fix this issue.

Thanks,
Indrasen

----------


## Rene-gad

Hello,
pls. fullfil our rules and open the new thread in Help Me! -area.

----------

